# What media do you use in your sump?



## DavidW (5 Jul 2016)

Hi All

Just thought I'd ask what media people are using in their sumps and what they think is the best media.

Also has anyone tried Biohome?

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi all, 





DavidW said:


> Just thought I'd ask what media people are using in their sumps and what they think is the best media.


It doesn't really matter a huge amount. 

Hydroleca (Hydroton) is probably the cheapest media, and it is what I used to use. It is <"very popular in Germany"> etc. Price-wise probably followed by Alfagrog and PPI10 sponge (Poret ideally, but a lot more money).  The <"Kaldnes type"> floating cell media is good, and (anecdotally for me) nylon pot scrubbers are good as well.

"Biohome" would be fine or "Siporax" or  "Eheim Substrat Pro", but they all involve a much larger investment. The fine pore space (where anaerobic denitrification can occur) is of much less value to use than to people who don't keep planted tanks, because we have plants to mop up NO3, and plant/microbe systems are ~an order of magnitude more efficient than "microbe only" systems in NO3 removal.   

I like wet and dry trickle filters,  they have a very large gas exchange surface area, and this means that they can deal with high bioloads with a large biochemical oxygen demand (BOD). In all types of biological filtration If your oxygen supply exceeds your oxygen demand you should be fine. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## DavidW (5 Jul 2016)

I've not hear of Hydroton, I'll have to do a bit of research on this. I did look at Alfagrog, but found out it has a tendency to get clogged up with the dead bacteria after a years use so becomes less effective.

I've gone for a multi media approach in my sump design -

My first stage compartment is filled with 4 litres of eheim mech pro , which flows into ceramic bio rigs then through multiple filter foam, this flows into a nano shrimp tank which then feeds through more filter foam into 5 litres of K1 media, this then goes into a trickle tower of bio balls then flows into the biohome media then into the return pump section.

Here's the my 1st design, this has changed slightly to how I described above -





All a bit experimental as this is my first sump and i'm keen to see how this setup performs.


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Jul 2016)

To catch waste particles you could use a filter sock or floss in your first compartment on top of the Eheim mech.


----------



## DavidW (6 Jul 2016)

I was contemplating using a filter sock, but have no experience with them. I know marine sumps use them allot, but I don't know id they are better or worse than filter foam.  Does anyone on here use filter socks and if so what are the advantages / disadvantages of using them over filter foam? thanks


----------



## ian_m (6 Jul 2016)

DavidW said:


> Does anyone on here use filter socks and if so what are the advantages / disadvantages of using them over filter foam? thanks


Ease of cleaning. Place sock over end of down pipe to catch most of the big dirt pieces. Simply pull off the sock and either rinse or replace. Done.


----------



## Daveslaney (7 Jul 2016)

As has been recommended I would def consider a sock above the mec in your first camber instead of the foam too. It will make cleaning easier. 
I use bioholme in my canister filter works really well. The highly porous structure of the media would make it ideal to use in a wet dry part of the sump IMHO.  
I have used k1 in a nexus filter on a pond before. Great bio media. But with it being a moving bed it will  shed the old biofilm and grow new reqularly this can lead to a slight clouding of the water. So I would also consider some foam after your k1 chamber too.


----------



## zozo (10 Oct 2018)

DavidW said:


> advantages / disadvantages of using them over filter foam?



Lately builded a sump with filter sock.. Advantages, easily to install (Put in/take out - less mess) can be washed/cleaned in the washing machine. Come actualy pretty cheap at around $ 2 a piece from china non branded.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...filtersock.TRS0&_nkw=filter+sock&_sacat=20754

Disadvantage, clogs a bit sooner.. But aint realy a disadvantage considering the low cost price.. Buy a bunch and swap when ever you feel it needs to.
More popular brands it aint realy cost effective and are relatively over priced.

I used this one because it fitted more snugly <into the desing>
http://www.aquadepot-europe.com/brands/innovative-marine/aqua-gadgets/micron-sock/a-200/

Yet no real long term experience with it, but i for see no issues..


----------

